# Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Positive Gurka experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

As with 3:5 Gurka cigars I've smoked, the label was glued to the wrapper. After carefully removing the label to save as much damage as possible, i...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Titan Cigar Review - Positive Gurka experience


----------

